# Epson F2100 high white ink usage



## Sebastian Blas (Jan 8, 2021)

Have just started using the Epson SureColor f2100, printed 20 shirts with a 13" round color circle, setting level 3 on Garment Creator and this used 600ml in white ink!(50% of 2 600ml cartridges) Do you guys also have this sort of usage when printing larger areas on shirts?
That's $12 cost in white ink per shirt. 
Not to mention the printer came with 2 starter 250ml white inks which were empty after printing maybe 10 test shirts.
I have had the printer 3 weeks and the waste container is half full, maybe this is where all the ink goes because of auto cleaning cycles?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sebastian Blas said:


> Have just started using the Epson SureColor f2100, printed 20 shirts with a 13" round color circle, setting level 3 on Garment Creator and this used 600ml in white ink!(50% of 2 600ml cartridges) Do you guys also have this sort of usage when printing larger areas on shirts?
> That's $12 cost in white ink per shirt.


That's a bit high...
You should be getting around 80 of these prints per set of white inks.



Sebastian Blas said:


> Not to mention the printer came with 2 starter 250ml white inks which were empty after printing maybe 10 test shirts.
> I have had the printer 3 weeks and the waste container is half full, maybe this is where all the ink goes because of auto cleaning cycles?


That's also high, but a lot of the initial ink is used to prime the ink system.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello there, hope you doing well today!

Have you checked the machine purging settings?


----------



## Maglino (Nov 4, 2013)

What was the initial ink level? Our F500 wasted 70% of the ink levels on the first boot, for the initialization


----------



## SammySquirrel (Nov 15, 2020)

A lot of the initial ink goes into the recirculation system. It's not lost it's in the machine rather than the cartridges.

Have you switched off the auto clean at startup? I was told to do this by my dealer as it saves quite a bit of ink.


----------



## SammySquirrel (Nov 15, 2020)

Just to add in case you haven't done so already, check the cost estimator in garment creator. You'll be able to check what your design is costing you to print.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Like everyone else mentioned, the first two cartridges of white ink will pretty much be gone just after initializing.

How often is the printer running the cleaning cycle?


----------



## Naweed (5 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> That's a bit high...
> You should be getting around 80 of these prints per set of white inks.
> 
> 
> That's also high, but a lot of the initial ink is used to prime the ink system.


Hi
I have a question. I bought an Epson f2100 on the second hand market from a person.
I bought new white ink and was going to replace the old white ones cartridge with no ink left in them.
So I went from White ink --> cleaning cartridges and waited around 15 minutes.
Then I wanted to replace this cleaning cartridges with the new fresh white ink. But it says that I need to change charging unit.
I have no charging unit and the seller does not have it either.

Do you know what I can do now?


----------

